# Posting questions



## curtisplug (13 Jan 2016)

I'm a university student in Abbotsford BC, and I'm hoping to joining up as soon as I'm finished my degree (two more years). If I knew I would get posted to a the PPCLI / a Western base (Edmonton or Shilo) my decision would be 100% made up. 

As I come from BC, and I'll be applying in Vancouver, what are the chances that I'll get posted to one of these bases? 

Thanks
- Curt


----------



## Loachman (13 Jan 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca

There is a ton of information available on this Site already. Please start reading through it, and start using the Search Function to find specific information. You'll most likely find answers to many questions that have not even occurred to you yet.

Short answer: There are six English-language Regular Force Infantry battalions (I am presuming that you intend to apply for Infantry, as you mentioned PPCLI). Three are in Alberta and Manitoba, two are in Ontario, and one is in New Brunswick. You therefore have a fifty percent chance of having a first posting in the west, all other things being equal. Do not expect that to necessarily continue for a good chunk of your career, however.


----------



## curtisplug (13 Jan 2016)

Thanks. I've looked everywhere, just wanted to know if where you come from has any impact on your posting.


----------



## Loachman (13 Jan 2016)

No, it does not.

You may state three preferences, but Service needs trump those, as they do for everything throughout one's career. That does not mean that you will get everything that you don't want, either. And location is not the only source of satisfaction/dissatisfaction. There are many of each, but I've found that the satisfactions far outweigh the dissatisfactions. Others have different opinions.

Start reading older threads, and develop a better (yet still imperfect, as everybody is different) expectation. You'll never know until you are actually in, though.


----------



## Paladium (5 Feb 2016)

You know we do have a subsidized education program i.e. ROTP - why wait 2 years


----------



## Lumber (5 Feb 2016)

Paladium said:
			
		

> You know we do have a subsidized education program i.e. ROTP - why wait 2 years



What he said.

Also, even if you get posted to somewhere in Western Canada, as an Officer, don't expect to stay there. Officers geet moved around a lot and perform staff jobs in place like FOB Ottawa.


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Feb 2016)

FOB Ottawa?


----------



## Lumber (9 Feb 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> FOB Ottawa?



Forward Operating Base Ottawa....

It's sarcasm... because they're as far from a FOB as can be... and not just in geography...


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Feb 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Forward Operating Base Ottawa....
> 
> It's sarcasm... because they're as far from a FOB as can be... and not just in geography...



I've been to a few real FOBs... I never picked up on the sarcasm! Snowfog... I hate winter.   :cold:


----------

